# Mara Zampieri! :)



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love her singing so much. Her Verdi MacBeth is my favorite and her cold, near vibrato-less tone just penetrates my heart fiercely every time I hear her.

A legend and sadly enough didn't record enough.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

To be honest, I've always with struggled with Zampieri. Maybe I'm on my own here but I've always felt that her technique was a bit all over the place and maybe that's why she didn't record much. 
I do agree that her work on the Sinopolis Macbeth recording is the place to start if anyone wanted to check her out.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I saw her sing Tosca at ROH. Very good she was too. Acting as good as she sang. I dont think I have any of her recordings though.
I'll have to check.

Checked and nope...very little available too!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

*Sinopoli*'s 1987 *Macbeth * in Berlin is one of the best I've ever heard. 
Not only is Renato Bruson my favorite Macbeth but Mara's peculiarly cold voice, completely devoid of any warmth or vibrato, made her an excellent Lady. Not in the league of Callas, but still greatly impressive. 
I wasn't impressed much in other roles though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> *Sinopoli*'s 1987 *Macbeth * in Berlin is one of the best I've ever heard.
> Not only is Renato Bruson my favorite Macbeth but Mara's peculiarly cold voice, completely devoid of any warmth or vibrato, made her an excellent Lady. Not in the league of Callas, but still greatly impressive.
> I wasn't impressed much in other roles though.


She was more of a actor / singer, the DVD from Macbeth is absolute stunning, however, on disc she got Cossotto way ahead of her.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Zampieri certainly seems to inspire strong reactions. I come across her a lot in my bootleg travels  where her voice can seemingly cut through any amount of reel-to-reel warp'n'wobble. I appreciate her unique tone but don't think I could make a steady diet of it. 

Not to hijack the thread, but Teresa Zylis-Gara was another soprano with that focused tone, although with more "meat on the bones" as it were...


----------

